# Historic Cemetary / Shade Plants



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm thinking mondo grass or something similar for this area. I've been tasked with helping to restore this beautiful historic cemetary in downtown Charleston, SC.

Under live oaks and other trees, so regular grass isn't really an option. Would love some suggestions!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

That mondo grass will be an excellent leaf catcher


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> That mondo grass will be an excellent leaf catcher


Lol you're no help! We need something super shade tolerant that looks nice for ground cover.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > That mondo grass will be an excellent leaf catcher
> ...


Irish moss

Creeping speedwell


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ecks from Tex said:
> ...


Cool, I'll check them out!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Moss might be interesting. I kind of feel like if Moss would grow there it would already be there though, no?

The speedwell search did lead me to a store that sells all sorts of creeping ground cover though.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Hostas: Non-variegated varieties do better in more shade.










Red Turk's Cap
Can tolerate full sun to dappled shade. I have these in 2 areas that have both sun conditions. The spot under a huge oak tree that provides dapples sunlight are fuller and better off.










Looks like Charleston is 8b. Same as me. These 2 will work in 8b.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Moss might be interesting. I kind of feel like if Moss would grow there it would already be there though, no?
> 
> The speedwell search did lead me to a store that sells all sorts of creeping ground cover though.


Not all moss is made equal.

Irish moss is beautiful groundcover.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> Hostas: Non-variegated varieties do better in more shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great suggestions, thanks!

A couple of families have put some sort of ivy in that seems to be doing well.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Moss might be interesting. I kind of feel like if Moss would grow there it would already be there though, no?
> ...


I have a special place in my heart for moss. If nothing else this is going in my side garden when I put in a fence. It says moisture tolerant, does that mean I need to plan on irrigating it?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I tried to fill in a 25' x 3' flower bed years ago with Irish moss. Ordered a lot of seeds online, cleared and prepped the bed, spread the seed and watered frequently. I saw minimal germination. Then the Texas heat came to visit. I've got different plants in the bed now, but there is this tiny 4" x 4" blob of Irish moss that stays alive. It's almost mocking me. I chuckle at it every time I pull weeds from that bed. I've been thinking about digging it up and potting it.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


It needs regular water, especially in hot conditions, but it should not be under constant moisture like you would expect moss to be. Irish Moss is not technically a moss, since when it is in direct sunlight it will turn an emerald green color and have blooms.

You'll just have to play with some and see if it works. It shouldn't require mowing, just trimming along the gravestones, etc.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> It needs regular water, especially in hot conditions, but it should not be under constant moisture like you would expect moss to be. Irish Moss is not technically a moss, since when it is in direct sunlight it will turn an emerald green color and have blooms.
> 
> You'll just have to play with some and see if it works. It shouldn't require mowing, just trimming along the gravestones, etc.


Cool. Yeah, I wouldn't get the seeds I would probably get actual live plants and just put them around and see how they do. First thing is going to be to clean out all the leaves and debris that is gathered there.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Check out ajuga. It's one of my favorite shade groundcover plants.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Darrell said:


> Check out ajuga. It's one of my favorite shade groundcover plants.


I like those a lot. Looks a lot like Salvia. I pulled up the Wikipedia page and its in the same family as herbs like mint/sage/rosemary/lavender.

Does it have scent?

That might be a nice sentimental addition for going to see your deceased loved ones. The power of associating a scent with the emotion of remembering someone who meant a lot to you can have a powerful effect.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

They do not have much of a scent. But they are (in most places) an evergreen groundcover, flowers in the spring, turns a pretty bronze color in fall, and it spreads nicely.


----------

